# Living in the US on a B2 co-habbiting visa



## Pommyboi (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I've been looking on various forums but I'm struggling to see anyone discussing the practicalities of living in the USA on a B2 cohabiting visa.

My partner (we're a same sex couple) is being offered a job in Chicago for a 2 year period, the company will arrange the internal transfer from the UK, L1 visa, pay relocation costs etc I don't need to work as he will support me and I have my own funds.

I understand from all my reading on the web that I can get a B2 cohabiting visa which will enable me to visit for 6 months or 12 months as long as I don't do any work and only volunteer for genuine volunteer positions (never paid with no benefits). I also understand you can get a B2 visa marked for “STUDY INCIDENTAL TO VISIT--Form I-20 NOT REQUIRED.” but it seems unclear if this applies to both a B2 Tourist visa and a B2 co-habbiting visa, study also seems limited to 17 hours of English lessons which I hope I don't need! But I would be happy to learn Spanish etc as a way of meeting people and using my brain.

The question is - if you are on a B2 visa with the restrictions I've mentioned above what do you do all day and keep mentally and physically stimulated??  Do you do any education at all in the limited way I have mentioned above?

thanks in advance

p.s. I thought I posted this earlier, did it breach forum rules and get deleted or just not post??


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

B2 cohabitating often is issued for the duration of the partner's visa. 

Up to 18 hrs a week a week should keep you fairly busy:>) Visitor Visas - Business and Pleasure


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is a bit more information
B 2 CLASSIFICATION FOR COHABITATING PARTNERS


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You might be able to take online courses from the UK?


----------



## Pommyboi (Dec 12, 2011)

EVHB said:


> You might be able to take online courses from the UK?


Yes I've thought about that and would look to Open University Courses from the UK but I will have to find some more detail about whether that requires a visa.

Twostep - thanks for the link, there is nothing specified about completing a course which focuses on English so anything is possible as long as you don't get a credit towards a degree or over 18 hours a week. That is good news!

Thanks.

It would still be good to hear from other people on a B2 co-habiting visa.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If they grant you the B2 visa, you don't need an extra visa to take OU courses from an UK university. (As long as you travel to the UK for your exams.)
On the other hand: this kind of study doesn't give you the possibility to qualify for a visa to the US, as it is not an US based institution and it doesn't require you to be in the US to take the OU courses from an English university.


----------



## Pommyboi (Dec 12, 2011)

EVHB said:


> If they grant you the B2 visa, you don't need an extra visa to take OU courses from an UK university. (As long as you travel to the UK for your exams.)
> On the other hand: this kind of study doesn't give you the possibility to qualify for a visa to the US, as it is not an US based institution and it doesn't require you to be in the US to take the OU courses from an English university.


Thank you for your replies, thats good news.

The downside of a US based qualification, other than getting the right visa in the first place is the cost!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

And you have to proove up front that you can afford the cost of the US tuition without working. :-(


----------



## josephs (Dec 17, 2011)

*Moving to USA*

Hi Pommyboi

I am interested to know was it difficult for you to get a B2 cohabitating visa? I have the possibility of moving to boston for a job with my company and want to take my partener with me (we're a same sex couple too).

ideally he would like to work however if he can not get a job what you ahve done would be an option for us. 

Any information you can give would be very helpful

Thanks


----------

